# What was your favorite Apple II game



## chevy (Jan 15, 2002)

I loved

Snake bite
Bike
Load Runner
Frogger


----------



## Red Phoenix (Jan 15, 2002)

I used to play Sensei way too much (for the Apple IIGS). SpyHunter was great, as was Senseless Violence.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 15, 2002)

The games we designed in my BASIC class lol 
(I showed the class how to do peeks and pokes he he)


----------



## chevy (Jan 16, 2002)

I spent most of my time with... UCSD Pascal !


----------



## rinse (Jan 18, 2002)

Karateka!   the fourth boss with the bird was TOUGH!

i also had that game on my atari 7800. (man was that system gone in the blink of an eye or what?) NES killed it off quickly!


----------



## rezba (Jan 22, 2002)

I loved :

Load Runner
Conan
8 Ball

The first one has been emulated on OS9. I was disappointed...


----------



## adambyte (Jan 22, 2002)

In elementary school, we would always play "Oregon Trail" on the Apple IIs they had...

But the game itself wasn't fun. The fun part was when you would name the characters after people you knew, and seeing things happen to them.

"Jessica has developed a fever"
"Adam has died of malaria"
"Jimmy drowned in the river"
"Jenny was run over by a runaway garbage truck"

Well, okay, maybe not that last one, but you get the idea.


----------



## chevy (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm sure Load Runner can still be a very good game on OS-X. But only the original version. The 3-D version was a good idea, but complexity killed the fun of the very simple original game.

Like Tetris or Dark Castle years later.... only the original is fun.


----------



## darcy (Jan 31, 2002)

Wizardry 1 Proving Grounds of the Mad Overlord!!!!!!!

I just set my old Apple IIe back up last month just to play that game...

Holy cow, I can't believe no one mentioned that game!
Also Lode Runner and Gato.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anyone remember the Hammurabi (text-based) game?  You had to allocate food for your population, buy, sell, store goods... etc... anyone?  We played it for "bonus" cards (extra points on tests) back in 5th grade...


----------



## rharder (Feb 4, 2002)

Here's a Java applet version of a Lode Runner type game. It's the closest we can get. Sniff.

http://www.bonus.com/bonus/card/gold_runner.html

-Rob


----------



## Dogcow (Feb 4, 2002)

Loderunner!!  Defender was pretty cool also, (save the humans from the aliens with claws.)  Choplifter rocked too, though I never made it past those durn aliens.

-Dogcow "moof!"


----------



## funkyoucrew (Feb 12, 2002)

Montezuma's Revenge!!! the best Apple ][ game ever!!
and Towers of Hanoi!


----------



## Kelena13 (Feb 13, 2002)

I was always partial to Miner 2049er myself.  I remember seeing it running on a Apple II at the local Apple store back in the early 80's. A good day that was!


----------



## Wickedkitten (Feb 18, 2002)

autoduel

oh yeah and there was a game, I can't remember the name of it but you are a spider and theres flies that buzz about and you have to spin webs around them and eat them


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 28, 2002)

how about bolo??

i spent many hours on that game 

maybe too many hours on bolo


----------



## lurk (Aug 28, 2002)

Origin had some great ones

-Ultima V
-Moebius (A cool Ninja chop-em-up ultima)
-Autodule (Swheet all round)

Beagle Bros.
- Peek& Poke chart (The computer is the game)

Eric


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 28, 2002)

i also remember playing lots of spy hunter
in addition to this one fighter game where u defend
colonies on a planet from tanks on the ground or 
enemy fighters above a cloud layer.

what was the name of that game?


----------



## lurk (Aug 28, 2002)

Was it Skyfox?

-Eric


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lurk _
> *Was it Skyfox?
> 
> -Eric *



thats it 

thank u


----------



## llyrwy (Sep 1, 2002)

On my Apple IIe:-

Karateka
Aztec
Ali Ba Ba


----------

